
Short film written by algorithm - walrus01
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2016/06/an-ai-wrote-this-movie-and-its-strangely-moving/
======
ralusek
"It's just not diamond, I'm gonna be in your stomach area, and that is
happening to you on my brother. You should have looked up the last time we
talked about races, and that is directly from our publisher."

One of the better statements generated by me responding to people only using
my phone's suggested next words. These algorithms seem to arrive at sexual
places pretty quickly, but maybe that's just because I'm guiding it that way
a-la ouija.

